# Carrots ! yay!!!!



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey new mums ,after reading on another website about how puppies love to chew on carrots i gave Buddy one last night.

Wow he loved it and it kept him quiet for ages,give it ago !!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ooh thanks will try that today


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh, thanks for that tip Donna, I'll pop in to our greengrocer - The Crunchy Carrot - later


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

That made me giggle,is the grocer's called The cruncy carrot ,if so that soooo cool !!


----------



## karen wilde-davies (Jun 29, 2011)

hi donna. gave flossy a carrot yesterday and jul and i :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: she ran around the garden not knowing wot to do with it so look like she was smoking it....


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> That made me giggle,is the grocer's called The cruncy carrot ,if so that soooo cool !!


It is, yes :laugh: they're brilliant, lots of local nd organic produce, and eco stuff inc, poo bags


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

So you are giving a whole carrot? Do they just bite bits off then? are you peeling it? Or am I thinking too child like?


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Brill advice Donna,cant wait to try it now! :twothumbs::bunny3: x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh, can't wait to see photos of puppies and bunnies sharing carrots :laugh:


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Where is my (rubbish) Camera?! Bit of bunny puppy bonding today me thinks


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

You can give them the whole carrot - BUT you will find that they cannot digest it in it's raw state - so what goes in - will come out (just like sweetcorn !).

Frozen carrots can be a good fun treat in hot weather - though once mauled can get slushy - so keep them outside x

Carrots are good food too (as they are also in Orijen and NI) - but to have them as part of a meal they either need to be mechanically double-ground down to break down the cellular structure or gently steamed.

Stephen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I just washed it and gave whole carrot,Buddy's had two poo's this morning ,no sign of that carrot yet?


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

I seem to own a pup who doesnt DO carrot was quite excited to have a healthy treat to keep her amused,oh well will give to the bunny then or try later


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Probably because Buddy likes to chew !!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf used to sit and just eat the peel while I was preparing a meal ... I'd drop him bits as I was going along x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Wilf used to sit and just eat the peel while I was preparing a meal ... I'd drop him bits as I was going along x


LOL thats so funny ,Buddy just ate the whole thing there was nothing left ha ha


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

How fantastic Donna,''move over table leg hello carrots''


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Flossy love's carrots fresh or frozen, and yes i do see it in her poo !


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

SORRY POO TALK BELOW

Yes here comes the poo and carrot !
Must say Buddy's poo is sometimes firm but alot of the time its very soft yuck!! sorry for poop talk,is anyone else feeding orijen ?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I switched Izzy after a few days home to N.I. She likes the carrot, but I couldn't get a decent picture as my battery was charging, now it's too dark.


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

DONNA said:


> SORRY POO TALK BELOW
> 
> Yes here comes the poo and carrot !
> Must say Buddy's poo is sometimes firm but alot of the time its very soft yuck!! sorry for poop talk,is anyone else feeding orijen ?


Hi Donna,
I started to feed Poppy Orijen shortly after we got her, She too had quite soft stools and smelly  I have now put her on the NI and the change in her stool is great.......dry, light, not much of it and certainly not smelly.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George has been playing with is carrot for half an hour now (oops sounds rude)


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Just a quick warning; Lucca LOVED his carrot and spent ages playing/chewing on the lawn. When he went back for it later it had a wasp on it! Lucca picked up the carrot and the wasp ended up on his nose...  We don't know if he was stung because, although he acted startled, he didn't wimper at all.  I suggest the carrot not be left lying around after playtime!


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

Thank you Donna for this post and a brilliant suggestion to keep puppies entertained!

Poppy is currently outside playing with/chewing her carrot! To begin with she 'gave it what for' and then broke it in half, now she is a bit more relaxed and just chewing on it!

Here is a piccie, she is actually looking and you can see both her eyes, a first for a black cockapoo?!

CARROT...YUM!









Annie and Poppy


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting this fab picture,its made my day dx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Awww Ali look at them! SOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great action shot!!!


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

I started giving Rocky carrots to help firm up his poo. Didn't work but he loves the carrots (also likes crunching on an ice cube). We are now trying raw chicken wings 3 times a week.


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

What is NI?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

NI is natural instinct its a raw food dog food,you can read all about it on their website dx


----------

